# شرح طريقة رفع الصور في المشاركات



## Abo Fares (11 نوفمبر 2008)

<< السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته >>


أحببت زملائي الإفادة بشرح طريقة رفع الصور على الملتقى..

هناك طريقتين للقيام بهذا العمل:
1- الطريقة الاعتيادية وهي الرفع على الملتقى مباشرة
2- الطريقة الثانية البديلة (في حالة عدد المشاركات أقل من 100 وبالتالي الرفع في الملتقى مباشرة لا يكون مسموحاً) يمكن استخدام أي برنامج خارجي لرفع الصور على النت ومن ثم وضع اللينك في المشاركة


وسأقوم بشرح كلا الطريقتين في هذا الموضوع:


الطريقة الأولى: (رفع الصور مباشرة على الملتقى):


















































الطريقة الثانية: (رفع الصور بالاستعانة بموقع رفع على النت):

أحد المواقع الشهيرة لرفع الصور على النت هو الموقع التالي:
http://www.imageshack.us/

طريقة العمل





















































الطريقة الثالثة: (رفع الصور بواسطة برنامج مساعد):

قام المهندس حسان جزاه الله خيراً برفع برنامج جيد جداً لرفع الصور، يمكن تحميل البرنامج من الرابط التالي:



برنامج رفع الصور على النت .zip‏ (285.3 كيلوبايت, المشاهدات 150)


وأما استخدام البرنامج فيكون كالتالي:

























































برنامج بديل لرفع الصور على النت:



Images_Uploader.zip‏ (408.5 كيلوبايت, المشاهدات 7)

طريقة استخدامه:























































































ادعولنا يا جماعة  

مع تحيــــــــــــــــــاتي..​


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (12 نوفمبر 2008)

الأخ الفاضل / أبو الحلول
السلام عليكم
شكراً على المجهود الكبير
جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## المهندس (12 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ..

يا هلا بك مهندسنا الكريم ابو الحلول ..

الله يعطيك العافية على الشرح الوافي و الكافي لطريقة التحميل على الملتقى ..
أو من خلال استخدام الانترنت لرفع الصور ..

هنا الرابط من خلال الملتقى للأعضاء الذين مشاركاتهم تجاوزت الـ 100 ..
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploader.php

وتستاهل التقييم لما في الموضوع فائدة للملتقى و طرق استخدام خدمات الملتقى ..

تحياتي


----------



## Abo Fares (12 نوفمبر 2008)

المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم ..
> 
> يا هلا بك مهندسنا الكريم ابو الحلول ..
> 
> ...


 
شكراً جزيلاً لك أخي المهندس، وعلى راسي والله 

تقبل تحيــــــــــاتي..


----------



## اسمهااان (12 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور أبوالحلول على هذا التفصيل
و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (12 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخي أبو الحلول على هذا الشرح القيم
وفعلاً اسمك يدل عليك تماماً


----------



## شمعة فلسطين (12 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور ياأخي الكريم على هذا الشرح المفصل بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد وراثه (12 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك يااخي ابو الحلول


----------



## زاد أحمد (12 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على الشرح الوافي و الكافي


----------



## جابر حمزة سعد (12 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خير يااستاذ / ابو الحلول على هذه الإفادة الكريمة
والله يحفظك ويرعاك


----------



## Abo Fares (12 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً لكم جميعاً أساتذتي الكرام.. بارك الله بكم.. 

تقبلوا جميعاً تحيـــــــــــاتي..


----------



## sweetroor (12 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور بالفعل شرح وافي و كافي الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*معذرة تجربة*


----------



## newbarcelonar (13 نوفمبر 2008)

تسلم يا استاذ


----------



## الجدى (13 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng.lana (13 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## قصد محمد (13 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## قصد محمد (13 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد كوردي اربيل (13 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## shaheen83 (13 نوفمبر 2008)

thanks for useful information


----------



## عمرو نبيل (13 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Abo Fares (13 نوفمبر 2008)

جزانا وإياكم كل خير زملائي.. بارك الله بكم جميعاً 

مع تحيـــــــــاتي..


----------



## مهندس ابراهيم (14 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## محبة الله ورسوله* (14 نوفمبر 2008)

بورك فيك ويعطيك العافية 
جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## بسام.م.ب (14 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالرازق على نعيم (15 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررر


----------



## mustafa63 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

اشرك على كل هذا واتمنى المزيد بل حاول التذكير بما يتعلق بفلسطين قضية العرب والمسلمينوالتركيز اكثر عن المسجد الأقصى وغبعاد صورة مسجد قبة الصخرة حتى لا تختلط على المسلمين الصورة وهذا مهم جداً فكثيراً ما يقرن مسجد قبة الصخرة بالمسجد الأقصى فهناك فارق كبير ولا بد من التنويه عليه أرجوا ذلكولكم كل التقدير


----------



## mustafa63 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

اشرك على كل هذا واتمنى المزيد بل حاول التذكير بما يتعلق بفلسطين قضية العرب والمسلمينوالتركيز اكثر عن المسجد الأقصى وإبعاد صورة مسجد قبة الصخرة حتى لا تختلط على المسلمين الصورة وهذا مهم جداً فكثيراً ما يقرن مسجد قبة الصخرة بالمسجد الأقصى فهناك فارق كبير ولا بد من التنويه عليه أرجوا ذلكولكم كل التقدير


----------



## طاهرحمدىشاكر (16 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## ahmed zuhair (16 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراً وبارك الله فيك يا أخي .....................


----------



## ameralklam (16 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
والله العظيم أستفدت منك كثيراوبارك الله فيك وجعل اللعه ذلك في ميزان حسناتك 
ونشهد انك كفيت و وفيت


----------



## ameralklam (16 نوفمبر 2008)

هذى كانت تجربه ونجحت بارك الله فيك


----------



## Abo Fares (16 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً لكم زملائي، بارك الله بكم جميعاً.. 

جربتوا رفع الصور، صح؟؟.. طيب مابدكم تجربوا ميزة التقييم يلي جربها أخي المهندس   

مع تحيـــــــــــاتي..


----------



## رحيق الولاء (16 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على الشرح الوافي جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك يارب العالمين


----------



## Abo Fares (16 نوفمبر 2008)

رحيق الولاء قال:


> شكرا على الشرح الوافي جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك يارب العالمين


 
أهلاً بك م. رحيق الولاء عضواً جديداً معنا في ملتقى المهندسين العرب.. 
بارك الله بك..


----------



## حمزة بكر (16 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mehdi_b10 (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكرا جزيلا على الشرح الوافي و الكافي*


----------



## اياد العبودي (18 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## نزيهت ناجح (19 نوفمبر 2008)

salut toud'abords je suis trés fiére d'etre abonnée dans cette site et je suis fiéres encore par ce que je suis arabienne fille


----------



## نور الجزائرية (19 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
شكرا لك يا ابو الحلول فاختيارك للاسم كان بالفعل في مكانه المناسب ابو الحلول 
سبق ان شكرتك على هده الايضاحات في رفع الملفات و لانك جدير بهدا الشكر سنضل نغمرك به ....شكرا جزيلا محمد و جازاك الله كل خير و يسر امورك كلها و سدد خطاك .


----------



## Abo Fares (19 نوفمبر 2008)

نور الجزائرية قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
> شكرا لك يا ابو الحلول فاختيارك للاسم كان بالفعل في مكانه المناسب ابو الحلول
> سبق ان شكرتك على هده الايضاحات في رفع الملفات و لانك جدير بهدا الشكر سنضل نغمرك به ....شكرا جزيلا محمد و جازاك الله كل خير و يسر امورك كلها و سدد خطاك .


 
بارك الله بك أختي الكريمة نوره.. 
لا أستحق كل هذا الشكر، ولكن شكراً لك، وأنا سعيد بذلك  

تقبلي تحيــــــــــاتي..


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*أحق عضو بالتقيم*



أبو الحلول قال:


> شكراً جزيلاً لكم زملائي، بارك الله بكم جميعاً..
> 
> جربتوا رفع الصور، صح؟؟.. طيب مابدكم تجربوا ميزة التقييم يلي جربها أخي المهندس
> 
> مع تحيـــــــــــاتي..


بجد
ولا نزكيك على الله
انت أحق من قيم في هذ المنتدى ان شاء الله
اجماعا


----------



## Abo Fares (19 نوفمبر 2008)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> بجد
> ولا نزكيك على الله
> انت أحق من قيم في هذ المنتدى ان شاء الله
> اجماعا


 
شكراً جزيلاً أخي ابن الليث.. بارك الله فيك..

تقبل تحيــــــــاتي..


----------



## ابن حضرموت (20 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا استاذ عاى هذا الموضوع


----------



## المتكامل (20 نوفمبر 2008)

يعطيك الف عافية كنا محتاجين هل معلومات وشكرا الك


----------



## حسام جاسم (21 نوفمبر 2008)

تحياتي أخي أبو الحلول على المجهود.


----------



## يوكووو (21 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم وعلمكم ما لا تعلمون


----------



## المهندس ناصح (21 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي الحبيب وجعل الله هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Abo Fares (21 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكورين جميعاً زملائي على مشاركتكم بالموضوع.. بارك الله بكم جميــــــــعاً..

مع تحيـــــــــــاتي..


----------



## kareeem (22 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراً على المجهود الكبير


----------



## عزمي الخليلي (23 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك اللة فيك وجزاك عنا كل خير يا احلى حل


----------



## kahtan82 (23 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## م.عبد (23 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراا لك على هذا الشرح المبسط والمتميز


----------



## ودكوستي (24 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل


----------



## اميرةالسلام (25 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا كثيرا على هذه المساعدة الرائعة بارك الله فيكم


----------



## bobstream (27 نوفمبر 2008)

يعطيك ألف عافية


----------



## Abo Fares (27 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكورين جميعاً زملائي، بارك الله بكم، ووفقنا وإياكم لما يحبه ويرضاه من القول والعمل الصالح..

تقبلوا جميعاً تحيـــــــــــاتي..


----------



## newbarcelonar (27 نوفمبر 2008)

شرح كافي و وافي شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Alinajeeb (12 ديسمبر 2008)

يااااااااااه شكرا جزيلا


----------



## shhamms (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Iwant the program of sechual material from engneering abo baker please im sorry for bad anglish


----------



## أحمد شاهين كريم (30 ديسمبر 2008)

أريد صورة منظورية لميزان القامة لو سمحتم؟

ما معنى أن جهاز التيودوليت متيامن ومتياسر؟


----------



## اليمني1 (15 يناير 2009)

*مشكوووووووور*

الف شكر,

هذا ما ابحث عنه, وساحاول تطبيقه في وقت آخر,
تستاهل الشكر والدعاء, لا حرمك الله الجنة, ولا قربك من النار.
لكن من اسماك ابو الحلول.:55:


----------



## MOHAMMAD TITI (26 يناير 2009)

طرية رفع السور ممتازه جدأ وخاصه في أللأتوكاد
محمد


----------



## ahmad zeny (13 فبراير 2009)




----------



## علي محمد يوسف (13 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم حقا نحتاج لمثل هذه المشاركات الفنية المفيدة لتحسين الموضوعات وتوضيحها وتجميل الصفحات بما يدخل البهجة والسرور على النفس والمتعة للنظر .


تمنياتي لكم دوام الصحة والتوفيق


----------



## احسان مدني (14 فبراير 2009)

شكرآ جزيلا لك يا أستاذنا العزيز على الشرح الوافي


----------



## فتوح (17 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً ونفع بك


----------



## رشيدوا (17 فبراير 2009)

مرحبا يا اخوان وفقنا الله لما فيه الخير و صلاح الجميع


----------



## lastday (18 فبراير 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> شكراً جزيلاً لكم جميعاً أساتذتي الكرام.. بارك الله بكم..
> 
> تقبلوا جميعاً تحيـــــــــــاتي..


 معذرة استاذي الفاضل ولكن عندما اردت تنزيل برنامج (رفع الصور) المرفق اعتبره برنامج الantivirus على جهازي(avasti) فايرس خطر هل ممكن تفسير لو سمحت
وشكرا


----------



## Abo Fares (18 فبراير 2009)

lastday قال:


> معذرة استاذي الفاضل ولكن عندما اردت تنزيل برنامج (رفع الصور) المرفق اعتبره برنامج الantivirus على جهازي(avasti) فايرس خطر هل ممكن تفسير لو سمحت
> وشكرا


 
أهلاً أخي الكريم.. 

نعم، لم يكن البرنامج يحوي فايروساً في الماضي، ولكن تم حذفه بعدها من على جهازي أيضاً.. لذا قمت بوضع برنامج بديل في نفس الموضوع.. هل أكملت الاطلاع على المشاركة الأولى؟؟ حيث أن هناك برنامجاً آخر فعال 100%

تقبل تحيـــــــاتي..​


----------



## طاهر ملحم (25 فبراير 2009)

مجموعة صور جميلة لاصدقائنا في المنتدى


----------



## طاهر ملحم (25 فبراير 2009)

صورة اكبر سفينة منقول


----------



## طاهر ملحم (25 فبراير 2009)




----------



## طاهر ملحم (25 فبراير 2009)

صورة جميلة جدا


----------



## طاهر ملحم (25 فبراير 2009)




----------



## طاهر ملحم (25 فبراير 2009)




----------



## طاهر ملحم (25 فبراير 2009)




----------



## eng medo (1 مارس 2009)

ان شاء الله النصر للمسلمين


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (31 مارس 2009)

الله يفتح لك أبواب الخير..ياأبو الحلول.
لك محبتي وتقديري.


----------



## اكرم تويج (1 أبريل 2009)

ارجو الاجابه على سوالي عن كيفيه رفع الصوره من الارشيف الى الملتقى


----------



## Abo Fares (1 أبريل 2009)

اكرم تويج قال:


> ارجو الاجابه على سوالي عن كيفيه رفع الصوره من الارشيف الى الملتقى


 
أهلاً أخي.. 

إجابتك موجودة في المشاركة الأولى من الموضوع  ، وفي المشاركة الأخيرة من الموضوع السابق الذي اشتركت فيه (موضوع الاستفادة من الصور المرفوعة مسبقاً)..

مع تحيـــــاتي..​


----------



## اكرم تويج (1 أبريل 2009)

```
[php]
```
[/php]ارجو الاجابه على سوالي عن كيفيه رفع الصوره من الارشيف الى الملتقى


----------



## Abo Fares (1 أبريل 2009)

اكرم تويج قال:


> ```
> [php]
> ```
> [/php]ارجو الاجابه على سوالي عن كيفيه رفع الصوره من الارشيف الى الملتقى


 


اكرم تويج قال:


> ارجو الاجابه على سوالي عن كيفيه رفع الصوره من الارشيف الى الملتقى


 
 :87:  :87:  :87:  :87: 



أبو الحلول قال:


> أهلاً أخي..
> 
> إجابتك موجودة في المشاركة الأولى من الموضوع  ، وفي المشاركة الأخيرة من الموضوع السابق الذي اشتركت فيه (موضوع الاستفادة من الصور المرفوعة مسبقاً)..
> 
> ...


​


----------



## اكرم تويج (1 أبريل 2009)

ارجو الاجابه على سوالي عن كيفيه رفع الصوره من الارشيف الى الملتقى


----------



## اكرم تويج (1 أبريل 2009)

اخي العزيز لم اجد ايقونة رفع الملفات ضمن واجهه المشاركه


----------



## اكرم تويج (1 أبريل 2009)

هناك العديد من الضواهر السلبيه والتي ارصدها من خلال عملي اصورها واتمنى ان ارفعها في الملتقى لكي نعقب عليها لذالك انا الح بهذا الاتجاه ارجو ان تساعدني وتطيل صبرا معي


----------



## Abo Fares (1 أبريل 2009)

اكرم تويج قال:


> ارجو الاجابه على سوالي عن كيفيه رفع الصوره من الارشيف الى الملتقى


 


اكرم تويج قال:


> ```
> [php]
> ```
> [/php]ارجو الاجابه على سوالي عن كيفيه رفع الصوره من الارشيف الى الملتقى


 


اكرم تويج قال:


> ارجو الاجابه على سوالي عن كيفيه رفع الصوره من الارشيف الى الملتقى


 


اكرم تويج قال:


> اخي العزيز لم اجد ايقونة رفع الملفات ضمن واجهه المشاركه


 


اكرم تويج قال:


> هناك العديد من الضواهر السلبيه والتي ارصدها من خلال عملي اصورها واتمنى ان ارفعها في الملتقى لكي نعقب عليها لذالك انا الح بهذا الاتجاه ارجو ان تساعدني وتطيل صبرا معي


 
أخي الكريم.. في الموضوع السابق الذي سألت فيه، قمت أنا بالتنويه عن هذا الأمر وهو غياب هذه الأيقونة مؤقتاً في الملتقى حتى إشعار آخر.. وأعطيتك رابط موقع بديل يمكن استخدامه.. 

الموقع هو:
www.imageshack.us

كيفية رفع الصور عليه:
1- الدخول للموقع
2- الضغط على زر browse
3- اختيار الصورة المراد رفعها من جهاز الكومبيوتر لديك
4- الضغط على زر start upload
5- الانتظار ريثما يتم نقلك إلى نافذة جديدة
6- تقوم من النافذة الجديدة بنسخ الرابط المباشر Direct Link
7- تعود إلى مكان المشاركة في الملتقى
8- تضغط على أيقونة (إدراج صورة) في الخيارات أعلى فراغ الكتابة، فتفتح نافذة صغيرة
9- تلصق الرابط الذي قمت بنسخه في النافذة الصغيرة المفتوحة 
10- تضغط على زر ok وتظهر الصورة  

مع تحيـــــاتي..


----------



## aamerbabilli (12 أبريل 2009)

*الأخ الفاضل / أبو الحلول
السلام عليكم
شكراً على المجهود الكبير
جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء البرنامج فيه فيرس هل يوجد بديل*​


----------



## Abo Fares (12 أبريل 2009)

aamerbabilli قال:


> *الأخ الفاضل / أبو الحلول*
> 
> *السلام عليكم*
> *شكراً على المجهود الكبير*
> ...





أهلاً أخي الكريم، بارك الله فيك.. 

نعم، البرنامج تم وضعه هنا في هذا الموضوع قبل إصابته بالفايروس.. 

البديل هو موقع ممتاز، نفس الموقع الذي يتم الرفع عليه من خلال البرنامج، وهو:

www.imageshack.us

مع تحيــــــاتي..​


----------



## eng abdallah (25 أبريل 2009)

للرفع....................


----------



## محمد بيظو (1 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا أبو الحلول ..................فعلا اسم على مسمى 
جزاك الله خير


----------



## Abo Fares (8 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

تم تحديث الموضوع بإضافة (الطريقة الثانية) طريقة رفع الصور على النت ومن ثم وضعها في المشاركة..... وتم إضافة هذه الطريقة إلى المشاركة الأولى...

مع تحيــــــاتي..​


----------



## Abo Fares (8 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته... 

تم نقل الموضوع من قسم الهندسة المدنية إلى الملتقى العام لتعميم النفع... مع إبقائه في قسم الهندسة المدنية...

مع تحيـــــــاتي..​


----------



## المهندس رائدهاني (22 يونيو 2009)

الاستاذالفاضل ابو الحلول ...شكري وامتناني الجزيل .. وللمزيد من الابداع ... وفقك الله


----------



## ابوهشوم (31 يوليو 2009)

احتجت لرفع هذه الصوره






فقلت يا ولد ما الك الا ابو الحلول 
مشكور يا غالي


----------



## Abo Fares (31 يوليو 2009)

ابوهشوم قال:


> احتجت لرفع هذه الصوره
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
جزاك الله خيراً أخي أبو هشوم على هذه الثقة  ، بارك الله بك.......

ألف مبرووووووووووك على المولود الجديد :77: ، هو ابنك الجديد، أليس كذلك؟؟؟؟ :84:

انشالله بتفرح فيه... الله يجعله من الصالحين......

لك تحيـــــــــاتي..​


----------



## ابوهشوم (31 يوليو 2009)

دائما اثق بحلولك وشكرا لك
هذه ابنتي وعمرها الان 40 يوما 
صارت عروس وبندور الها على ابن الحلال ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Abo Fares (31 يوليو 2009)

ابوهشوم قال:


> دائما اثق بحلولك وشكرا لك
> هذه ابنتي وعمرها الان 40 يوما
> صارت عروس وبندور الها على ابن الحلال ههههههههههههههههههه


 
يوم الخميس الجاية بدنا نشرب عنكون فنجان قهوة  :84:

ههههههه ، الله يسلملك يارب ويجعلها من الصالحات......​


----------



## mdsayed (31 يوليو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم*​


----------



## Abo Fares (1 أغسطس 2009)

​


----------



## نظرة ومدد (10 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور
مسند أبي يعلى الموصلي - ثابت البناني عن أنس
حدثنا أبو الربيع الزهراني ، حدثنا يوسف بن عطية ، حدثنا ثابت ، عن أنس ، قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " الخلق عيال الله ، فأحبهم إلى الله أنفعهم لعياله " *


----------



## odwan (10 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وأنا فهمت جيداً الطريقة وألف شكر لك أخي الكريم


----------



## saifalbergo (7 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يبارك فيك فعلاً كنت محتاج هذا الموضوع ليس فقط لهذا الموقع بل حتى لمواقع أخرى لا ترفع الصور


----------



## خيطو (7 نوفمبر 2009)

صدقت عندما اسميت نفسك أبو الحلول


----------



## assama (8 نوفمبر 2009)

merci bien


----------



## البــ ع ــد الثالث (9 نوفمبر 2009)

حقيقتا الطريقة اكثر من رائعه 
ومميزه بالشرح الوافى الناتج من مجهود جبار 
واوفيت وانجزت لنا عملا فى قمة الروعه والابداع 
والى الامام مع الامنيات لك بالتوفيق دوما 
مدخل / قل من يجاريك فى الطريقه المميزه 
ودمت لنا كما انت حتى الملتقى بحول الله 
مع اطيب امياتى ....
...​


----------



## terminator719 (11 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يحفضكم و لا تحرمنا من مساعدكم


----------



## ايهاب سعيد سرور (11 نوفمبر 2009)

*ايهاب سهيد سرور*

بسم الله ماشاء الله عليك يا اخي الله يسترك في الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## رفعت سلطان (15 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وشكرا على المعلومات القيمة 
رفعت سلطان


----------



## maghrib (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*جزاكم الله خير الجزاء ونفع بكم*


----------



## رمضان محمد شرف (16 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اريد تحميل موسوعة البقري الخاصة بمعدلات مواد التشطيبات
وشكرا ,,,,


----------



## علي البغدادي (16 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبد المنعم سالم (29 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا أخى على هذا الشرح الوافى


----------



## د.محبس (30 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرااااا


----------



## mohammedshaban (30 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جدا للافاده المتميزه والحلول يابو الحلول


----------



## جبر النزال (30 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا استاذ ابؤ الحلو.............فعلا اسلوب حلول ممييز ومبسط

لك كل الشكر والتقدير

:1::12:​


----------



## ضحى الأمين (2 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
والله يااخي جزاك الله الف خير 
وتسلم على هذا الشرح الوافي 
بورك فيك واجعلها اللهم في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hany_meselhey (29 يناير 2010)

* جزاك الله خيرا*


----------

